# Body Kits



## AudiN00b (Oct 22, 2004)

Did any of you guys find any complete body kits out there for the a6? I found only a few front/rear bumpers







. Well if you guys have any info or links to some nice body kits or exterior mods please share it







.


----------



## Kadonny (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Body Kits (AudiN00b)*

Really? Body kits? I think these cars look great the way they are.
Sorry, cant help you.


----------



## AudiN00b (Oct 22, 2004)

Of course these cars look great the way they are but what if you can make them even better? Thx anyways







.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Body Kits (AudiN00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiN00b* »_Did any of you guys find any complete body kits out there for the a6? I found only a few front/rear bumpers







. Well if you guys have any info or links to some nice body kits or exterior mods please share it







.


Where did you find the bumpers you did find?
Thanks!


----------



## AudiN00b (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.lltek.com/splash2.htm
Enjoy







.


----------



## AudiN00b (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh yeah just incase you don't find it. Its under the A6 Aero components soon they'll make some side skirts from what I've read.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (AudiN00b)*

Thanks!
Still looking...


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.dietrich-tuning.de/...8051c


----------

